# anyone biked in ilkley?



## dangerousjules (11 Feb 2008)

i have never posted in this bit before...
having recently moved to harrogate from london i often hear murmers of how good biking in ilkley is, i've got no idea where to go could any of my cycling brothers and sisters recomend where i need to go?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (11 Feb 2008)

Otley is the place for cyclists, just down the Wharfe Valley from Ilkley. It's my home town (not that I live there any more). Either go to Dunny's Cafe at the end of the bridge over the river on a Saturday lunchtime, or drop into Chevin Cycles opposite the Junction at the other end of town. They'll see you right. 
There's loads of good cycling round there.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (11 Feb 2008)

Have cycled through Ilkley a few times on route to or from Skipton, some killer hills though.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (11 Feb 2008)

What's your interest Jules? MTB or road? How far do you want to go?


----------



## dangerousjules (12 Feb 2008)

morning mr thief...both, at the moment i don't think my fitness will let me do more than a 50 mile road loop and the equivalant on a mtb.


----------



## longers (17 Feb 2008)

I think you will need a hat or else t'worms 'll cum and eat thee oop!


----------



## yenrod (17 Feb 2008)

dangerousjules said:


> i have never posted in this bit before...
> having recently moved to harrogate from london i often hear murmers of how good biking in ilkley is, i've got no idea where to go could any of my cycling brothers and sisters recomend where i need to go?



Let me congratulate you on moving form a really bad place to a great place THE NORTH !

People have CULTURE up here - where humans actually TALK to each other, things MORE RELAXED: you've made the best move of your life...!

PS: I'm sure youve noticed the HILLS and *MOUNTAINS* in the north, now !!!


----------



## Gunner Rodgers (18 Feb 2008)

yenrod said:


> Let me congratulate you on moving form a really bad place to a great place THE NORTH !
> 
> People have CULTURE up here - where humans actually TALK to each other, things MORE RELAXED: you've made the best move of your life...!
> 
> PS: I'm sure youve noticed the HILLS and *MOUNTAINS* in the north, now !!!




And that from a Cockney 

How ya doing Yenkers, me old Jellied Eel eating matey


----------



## wafflycat (18 Feb 2008)

Ruddy Norah! It's The Gunner! How are you? Life treating you okay these days? Hope so.


----------



## Gunner Rodgers (18 Feb 2008)

RUDDY Champion, my dear girl, I hope you also are well 

Mrs G is in good spirits these days too, so all in the garden seems rosy 

Take care


----------



## wafflycat (18 Feb 2008)

RUDDY Excellent! Good to hear life is nice & rosy - the Gunners deserve it!

All well here in rural parts - well, apart from the offspring having a nasty dose of man 'flu-lurgy-type-bug. But he's young & fit, so he'll survive!


----------



## Fiona N (19 Feb 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Ruddy Norah! It's The Gunner! How are you? Life treating you okay these days? Hope so.



My thoughts entirely 

Is there anyone left on the old place?


----------



## Gunner Rodgers (19 Feb 2008)

Hello Fi 


I'm spending most of my time here

http://www.mtbe.co.uk/index.php



Take care


----------



## wafflycat (19 Feb 2008)

Well get your RUDDY rear end over here more often MrG! You're missed! So RUDDY there!


----------



## Gunner Rodgers (19 Feb 2008)

I say Old Girl, Stand Easy!!!

STAND EASY IN THE RANKS THAT RUDDY BIRD 

I shall do my best to spread myself about a bit more 

You know I shall always have a soft spot for you  and Kendodd


----------



## wafflycat (19 Feb 2008)

OOOH! Gunner's spreading it about a bit! 

RUDDY NORAH, I say, RUDDY NORAH!!


----------

